# Random: Anyone else watching Murray "Charles Bronson" Carter?



## heirkb (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you guys been watching the new Carter Cutlery videos? Something about the music, the 'stache, the speeches at the beginnings...something about it all is just really hilarious to me. This isn't a diss. Just wanted to share and see if anyone else had the same reactions. Told you it was random.

Here are some examples:

[video=youtube;3HeWrIon3XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HeWrIon3XA&feature=g-u-u&context=G2795181FUAAAAAAAAAA[/video]
[video=youtube;4Ej9LnsZEOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ej9LnsZEOw&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 24, 2012)

His videos irritate me, not sure why, lol. Its because of his videos and emails that I took so long to finally buy one, and even then it took a lot of convincing.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 24, 2012)

I think they are intended to be stylized and entertaining, but end up silly/nerdy. Its ok with me, I like them better than 8 minute staredown monologues.


----------



## maxim (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to be sure, in the first video it is not how Japanese Natural stones is quarrying !! 
Basically it is just leftovers or junk from old mines they collect there and sell :scared4:


----------



## add (Feb 24, 2012)

I have seen a couple of the Japanese travelogue vids and enjoyed them...


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't anyone have a sense of humor these days?

What century are we in?


----------



## heirkb (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought they were funny. They don't bother me; they just make me crack up internally.


----------



## mano (Feb 25, 2012)

To me, the question is: "If it weren't Murray Carter in those videos would I bother watching beyond a minute or two?" Don't own any of his knives, but based on his rep I stuck with it.

I quit the first one after 10 min, waiting for something important to happen. Learned my lesson and quit #2 in about 90 seconds.


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2012)

The worst part is how he can put his name beside 330mate, Fujibato, Nakaoka, he have many names on internet, quick search show you who he is and what stones he sell


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 25, 2012)

Thought both videos were sorta interesting. The second one was a little odd with the motorbike but it is an interesting idea he has with giving store credit if you send him your jigs. He has his own style and I don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## tk59 (Feb 25, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Thought both videos were sorta interesting. The second one was a little odd with the motorbike but it is an interesting idea he has with giving store credit if you send him your jigs. He has his own style and I don't see anything wrong with it


+1. I didn't really have a problem with them. A little wierd...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 25, 2012)

He's collecting the jigs for some sort of secret publicity stunt. I mean, really? A knife-sharpening publicity stunt? What could be sillier/nerdier/more interesting than that?

I think it's cool that he has been doing this for so long, but still can talk blades like a teenager.

My favorite part of these, though, has to be when he is talking about jigs out of the back of his car and picking them up, denigrating them, and then he tosses them back in the box, handling them like they are scrap from the wood pile. Maybe over doing it nonverbally, but funny to me nonetheless.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 25, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> My favorite part of these, though, has to be when he is talking about jigs out of the back of his car and picking them up, denigrating them, and then he tosses them back in the box, handling them like they are scrap from the wood pile. Maybe over doing it nonverbally, but funny to me nonetheless.



Yea, I liked that one, too. I kinda like them all. Like a bad TV show that you can't stop watching.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 3, 2012)

Its really funny I been thinking about it for quite a while, how a person can change. 

You remember him from his first long sharpening movie? Long hair, looking kinda out of his ti ts, but also very honest. Little naive?

After those Jesus tshirts and talking of god like he would be a preacher or some... 

Now this style, I dont know, for me his eyes are no longer so honest. If that expression is not too heavy


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 4, 2012)

I like his Dexter killing shirts


----------



## memorael (Mar 4, 2012)

why do people dislike him? I think hes great, makes awesome knives and preaches the stone, what is there not to like?


----------

